# How Do I Start A New Group?



## daricksta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm a newbie both to smoking and to this forum. I live in western Washington state where yearlong outdoor grilling and smoking is a challenge since we get so much rain, and more often, snow.

I'd like to see a group of fellow Washingtonians discussing how to deal with outdoor cooking in such a damp climate. We could also talk about smoking seafood since salmon and crab, among others, are in abundance here. In fact, foods of all kinds are in abundance here and perhaps we could get snobby and start recommending food/wine/beer pairings since outstanding beers and wines are made here (just a little plug for my state, folks).

Just so you all know, as wet and cold as this state can get, we also get at least two heat waves per year during the summer that put us in the 90's to 100's. Otherwise, we see70- 80 degree weather a lot. Eastern Washington is a whole other story, though.

So, how can I get a Washington state group started?


----------



## alblancher (Apr 29, 2012)

I believe you can pm an administrator   Bmudd, Pineywoods or TulsaJeff with the request.  I think they changed how groups are started


----------



## daricksta (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'll do that.


----------

